# E-Petition on Gov Website - Support for Adopted Chidlren



## sallydon (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to publicise this e-petition which is on the government website. It made my day when I read it. It is about giving children adopted from Local Authority Care legal recognition and the same rights to support as children who have remained in care. Please take some time to read and sign it. If this were to pass into law, it would certainly make my and my children's lives a lot easier and I'm guessing we're not the only ones.
Sally
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/14435

/links


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Excellent. Will be passing this link around and keeping eagle eye on the result

Thanks for sharing


----------

